# January POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month.


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
*Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months.
And $25! 
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* January 2015 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated. If more photos are nominated the meber will be allowed to decide which photo they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## Heather Koch

I'd like to nominate: 

Photo Taken by : Cpeay 



cpeay said:


>


----------



## Fred Berg

Technology by jake337

Technology | Photography Forum


----------



## The_Traveler

I never have nominated anyone before but this portrait by kdthomas just caught my eye.
Natural, unposed, direct, totally without artifice.


----------



## bribrius

orion mystery. In nominating this photo i would like to say that it isn't just this photo that is called to my attention but the repeated post of the photographer containing a astounding body of work.


----------



## bribrius

Phil Marion.  Another with a abundance of great work..


----------



## waday

@JimMcClain: Selective Focus Horse with Owner

From thread: Selective Focus Horse with Owner | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

480sparky, "Window of Stairs," After-Hours Downtown Walkabout | Photography Forum


----------



## Snagproof

OP: crzyfotopeeple - *looking in

looking in | Photography Forum *


----------



## Designer

"Great Blue on Black" by bulldurham  Great Blue on Black | Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack

Bryan Pereira - Kilimanjaro & Elephant | Photography Forum


----------



## Heather Koch

Snagproof said:


> OP: crzyfotopeeple - *looking in
> 
> looking in | Photography Forum *



I'd like to nominate this photo as well, but the edited version by the OP...



crzyfotopeeple said:


> *EditView attachment 93754


----------



## cinema1079

Braineack said:


> Bryan Pereira - Kilimanjaro & Elephant | Photography Forum



I like the location.


----------



## bribrius

looking for one in the "feeling and meaning" category so waited to see what else might come up for the month before putting this on. I decided this morning it is probably the top for me that i will find with only a few days of the month left. Nominated. For what the photographer says is a "snap shot" this photo hit deep with me in both mood and execution. The fireworks seemingly a prelude to what is coming with the birth.


----------



## Raj_55555

This month has some serious competition:

The Three Amigos, by "@HelpMe:)"  (seriously, change your username already!  )


----------



## runnah

Less arguing, more nominating!!!!


----------



## runnah

Concerns should be in another thread not this one.


----------



## bribrius

SquarePeg said:


> The photo should be judged on the end result not on who took it or how.  Are you checking exif  data to make sure your nominees didn't use Auto?  What about Aperture priority?  Is that OK or does it have to be Manual?  What about Auto white balance.?


I am starting with the photo. All nominated are great imo and worthy of nomination on there own merit. I am then taking the extras step of recollecting previous posts by the photographer. If there is a listed flikr or portfolio I am looking through that as well. Consider it nominating, but with a little more added depth in the decision..


----------



## bribrius

runnah said:


> Concerns should be in another thread not this one.


Apologies for my part. Feel free to delete/clean up.


----------

